

A fresh look at iphone UX - whitewaterlabs

We launched a new iPhone app this week - based on chatting across various social networks. I'd love to hear what the HN community thinks about our UX, it's a fresh look at the iOS style. The app's 2 bucks, but I'll toss promo codes to any fellow HN'ers, just tweet us @chattrapp and mention hacker news.<p>Otherwise you can find the app here: http://bit.ly/chattrapp<p>Hope you dig it!
======
GoofyGewber
Really like it!

------
whitewaterlabs
good deal! it's just a fun side project, wanted to try something different.
good to hear i'm not the only one who enjoys it :)

